# Turkey Vulture 1 - Hawk 0



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I had thought about the only thing that would intimidate a red shouldered hawk would be a big owl but I found out this morning that they are very respectful of turkey vultures.

We had put out chicken for the hawks and crows breakfast. Suddenly, this humongous bird landed in the yard - a gorgeous turkey vulture. The hawk rapidly made his exit when five more showed up. I guess the numbers put the fear in him. Crows skedaddled too.

I'm posting some pictures in my album. They had to be taken through the kitchen window else we would have scared them away so the pictures are less than desirable but you get the idea. What was so neat was one of them spread his wings and kept them that way for the longest time. Wish I knew what that was all about. Another went up to him and cuddled a little.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think when they spread their wings they are "sunning"...getting warmth of the sun.....my nephew saved a young T.V one time and then released it, boy did it smell...but I guess if I ate rotten dead things I would to


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

spirit wings said:


> I think when they spread their wings they are "sunning"...getting warmth of the sun.....my nephew saved a young T.V one time and then released it, boy did it smell...but I guess if I ate rotten dead things I would to


That makes sense. They are huge birds. We "babysat" two baby black vultures for our rehabber friend a few years back and they were so cute - like two little yellow fuzz balls. They hadn't developed "the smell" since they were so young. The turkey vultures are much larger than the black vultures too. I didn't realize until today how much larger though.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Ye, My grandpa has 28 acres and we would always see like a big group of like 20 in the field or when we were walking around in the forest, They must eat the extra corn or somthing out in the field along with the mice. They would even come right up close somtimes.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They are magnificent animals. Many times I've pulled over on a country back road to watch one sunning itself on a post. The biggest one I've ever seen was on a post along a fence where the posts were five feet apart. His outstretched wings were just a foot or so short of touching the next posts on each side.  They have such a bad rep but without them cleaning up the world, we would live in a lot more of a mess than we already do.

I always find it funny (and kinda sad) that if they were not carrion eaters, and if they had snowy white or beige or colorful plumage, they would strike awe in everyone who sees them. But, instead, they eat dead things and have ugly heads and black feathers so they're not deemed "beautiful"--but I think they are. 

And especially if they scare off the hawks, more power to them!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Maryjane - after helping raise those two baby black vultures, my opinion of them changed drastically. They were no longer ugly to me but gorgeous, sweet birds. Those we watched for quite a while this morning interacted with each other and you could tell they were a family. These looked just like turkeys but not as colorful. I just wish the pictures were better. It was a real treat to watch them. 

We have never had them come feed in the yard and goodness knows, we didn't have nearly enough food for that gang, but it worries me so much that any of them - hawks, crows and now vultures are not getting enough to eat in the wild.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Many thanks for posting about the Turkey Vultures, Maggie!!

I, too, find them quite fascinating and love watching them ride the thermals here!

With a little imagination, I go ride with 'em! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Maggie I love to hear about Turkey Vultures, Magnificent birds. Could not find your pics, cause I went to your profile instead to the albums, now i do remember , we do have somewhere all our albums posted....Im going to look for them.

Nell


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

corvid said:


> Maggie I love to hear about Turkey Vultures, Magnificent birds. Could not find your pics, cause I went to your profile instead to the albums, now i do remember , we do have somewhere all our albums posted....Im going to look for them.
> 
> Nell


Direct link: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=335

Terry


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Bless Your heart Terry....

I like this pose struck by one, with open wings like that. Wonder is it just showing off his dominance?? Or is it just sun batting?

Dont know nothing about their behavior...but love to just observe them flying in family group , they remind me of Crows or Ravens, when plying in air.

Nell


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

corvid said:


> Bless Your heart Terry....
> 
> I like this pose struck by one, with open wings like that. Wonder is it just showing off his dominance?? Or is it just sun batting?
> 
> ...


Ever seen Cormorants do that same thing .. they stand by the edge of the water with their wings out like that just soaking up the sun and drying off!

Terry


----------

